# posant esment



## belén

Hola!
He passat per un lloc i he vist un rètol que deia

"Hospital Psiquiàtric: 100 anys posant esment"

Entenc perfectament que vol dir i el trobo un slogan molt acertat, però duc una estona intentant trobar una traducció al castellà i no se com ho diria...

Quines idees teniu, voltros que sou molt més brillants? 

Salutacions,
Na Betlemeta


----------



## Manda

del grec -> http://ec.grec.net/lexicx.jsp?GECART=0056928
*[ emprat només en frases verbals ]* 1 Atenció, cura. _Posa esment a fer bé les coses. Para esment, que només t'ho diré una vegada.

prestando atención?
_


----------



## ampurdan

Em sembla molt bé la proposta de la Manda: "100 años prestando atención". Aquí "atención" té el doble sentit d'"atención médica" i de "parar esment".


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Molt bé Manda, l'has clavat! No obstant matitzant a Ampurdan -una de les poques vegades que es pot fer- crec que el doble sentit ve per una banda donar atenció mèdica i per l'altra fer les coses bé.


----------



## belén

Molt bé!!! Som un _equipasso_


----------



## jmx

La veritat és que no havia sentit mai la paraula 'esment', però vull deixar constància que en castellà "prestar atención" significa 'escoltar' i no s'entendria com volent dir "cuidar de alguien".


----------



## ampurdan

No hi estic gens d'acord, Jmartins. "Prestar atención médica" no siginifica escoltar, sinó prestar els serveis mèdics requerits segons el cas. És cert que sense "médica" té el sentit que tu dius, però el fet que sigui el lema d'un hospital es presta a ser interpretat amb aquesta ambigüetat, segons el meu punt de vista.


----------



## jmx

Bé, potser són manies meves, però si algú em diu "cien años prestando atención", jo entendria 'cent anys escoltant (amb atenció) a la gent', independentment que ho digui un hospital o qui sigui.

Fent servir notació pseudo-matemàtica, no és el mateix (prestar atención) que (prestar (atención médica)).


----------



## Mei

Hola,

També es pot dir: 100 años a tu servicio. 

Mei


----------



## belén

Mei said:


> Hola,
> 
> També es pot dir: 100 años a tu servicio.
> 
> Mei



Si, això és un slogan molt maco, però no és el mateix que "posant esment"


----------



## megane_wang

Hola --

No deixa de cridar-me l'atenció és que sempre havia sentit "*posar /parar / fer esment a / de XXX"*, i mai _*posar esment*_ a seques... .

Potser és per això que "100 anys posant esment" em fa la impressió d'estar agafat una mica pels pèls. 

En canvi, curiosament, la proposta de la Manda d'adaptació castellana "100 años prestando atención", té totes les gràcies. Trobo que un slogan que té sentits coerents sota diferents punts de vista i per tant explica més que no diu, té sentit per a més gent, genera conversa (i controvèrsia) i, amb tot plegat, més interès !!  

Salut!


----------

